# Your perfect pizza.



## Corvs Queen (Mar 25, 2009)

So yeah, I love pizza. I like mine with extra sauce, pepperoni,  black olives, banana peppers, jalapenos, tomato and garlic.  Yum. But don't get me wrong, I would never turn down a veggie pizza (minus the mushrooms) or a nice Hawaiian pizza with little ham and lots of pineapple. So my question is, what's your perfect pizza? 


GREAT! Now I want pizza. *humpf*


----------



## Lambchop (Mar 25, 2009)

Papa John's regular crust spicy sausage, onion, and mushroom. Or Boston's in Hawaii onion and garlic.


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Mar 25, 2009)

Mine would be my dad's homemade Italian style pizza with ham, tomato sauce and mozerella cheese..

Or regular pizza with tomato sauce, ground beef, LOTS AND LOST of corn and lots of cheese, preferably mozerella


----------



## MissResha (Mar 25, 2009)

best pizza i've ever had was from Mulberry St. Pizzeria in Beverly Hills, CA. omg. thin crust, ny style...hell it was NY pizza just in CA. cheese.. mmmmmm. i saw it on the food network and had to try it and it's still the best i've ever had.

but as for my perfect pizza....thin crust, cheese, garlic, tomatoes and spinach.


----------



## nebbish (Mar 25, 2009)

You ladies got me hungry!!

Pepperoni & sausage, preferrably spicy Italian sausage. Sometimes I like puttin' on some green peppers... mostly so I feel more healthy eating it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & EXTRA sauce!!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 25, 2009)

I have several 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From Pizza Hut in UK, it'd be Chicken Supreme with tomato sauce, cheese, torn chicken breast, onions, mushrooms, green peppers.

Domino's UK - make your own: tomato sauce, double cheese, double mushrooms, sweet corn, onions, green peppers (chicken optional)

In Slovenia: Calzone! The "pocket" one. Yuuuuuuuuuuum.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 25, 2009)

The best pizza I have ever had was a white pizza in Weisbaden, Germany of all places.  I miss it so.  Seriously, it was the best pizza DH and I EVER had.  I wish I had the recipe.  We couldn't figure out the sauce or cheese ingredients.   

Our fave joint now is a place up the street that's owned and operated by a family straight out of Italy, so it is as authentic as can be.  

Now we order: Extra cheese, ham, bacon and pineapple.  We change it up every couple of months or so.

My DH is from the east coast and I am from the west coast.  The first time he saw a Hawaiian Pizza on the west coast, he was like "WTF?  Seriously?  What is wrong with you people?  Pineapple on a pizza?"  Now he loves it.

God, I really want pizza now.


----------



## florabundance (Mar 25, 2009)

Homemade veggie pizza or Pizza Express veggie pizza. Without mushrooms. It's weird i'm not a vegetarian but meat on a pizza to me is just unnecessary lol


----------



## brianjenny17 (Mar 25, 2009)

fav pizza would be .. regular pizza with black olives, green peppers, sweet onions and mushrooms .. trust me its amazinggg


----------



## frocher (Mar 25, 2009)

Mushrooms, feta, and peppers.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 25, 2009)

man i love pizza! i've never really had one i didn't like! i'm a big fan of pizza hut's stuffed crust pizza (but my hubby hates pizza hut with a passion because whenever we go there's lots of chavs making lots of noise there!)

i also love pizza express pizza! i get a create your own with chesse, chicken, mushroom and parmasan! yummy!!

if we get a take out pizza i like papa johns all the meats and i love dominos peperoni! but i always make sure i ask dominos not to drown it in sauce because i don't like too much!


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 25, 2009)

I am a Pizza purist, but doubley so...

Double Cheese, Double Pepperoni, Double Mushrooms 

YUM... ohhhhh, I want pizza for dinner now...


----------



## meland2lilones (Mar 25, 2009)

from dominos--garlic parm sauce instead of the tomato sauce..chicken, green peppers, onions, and pineapple..soooo good!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 25, 2009)

In general, my favorite pizza has sausage, mushrooms, green pepper and onions on it...DH and I love Unos Pizzeria.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 25, 2009)

MMMmmm.. so hungry.
I like cheese, ginger, thin or thick crust, pepperoni, red onion, tomato, sliced italian sausage, mushrooms, and bacon. Load it up pleaseeeee

or thin crust with chicken and ginger.. mmm


----------



## brianjenny17 (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_MMMmmm.. so hungry.
I like cheese, ginger, thin or thick crust, pepperoni, red onion, tomato, sliced italian sausage, mushrooms, and bacon. Load it up pleaseeeee

or thin crust with chicken and ginger.. mmm_

 
i've never had ginger on pizza, sounds so bizarre to me lol


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_So yeah, I love pizza. I like mine with extra sauce, pepperoni,  black olives, banana peppers, jalapenos, tomato and garlic.  Yum. But don't get me wrong, I would never turn down a veggie pizza (minus the mushrooms) or a *nice Hawaiian pizza with little ham and lots of pineapple. *So my question is, what's your perfect pizza? 


GREAT! Now I want pizza. *humpf* _

 
The Hawaiian pizza is my perfect pizza!!!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am from NY so I am very picky about pizza, I love spinach alfredo pizza from Cgefs on long Island it my all time favorite.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 25, 2009)

Cheese pan pizza with mushrooms, tomatoes & banana peppers ....I'm pretty plain


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_......It's weird i'm not a vegetarian but meat on a pizza to me is just unnecessary lol_

 
Whaaa????  Crust, sauce and cheese is just that other stuff that comes with the meat!! lol 

I am a total pizza carnivore by nature.   If I had my way, we would order a pizza with extra cheese and every kind of meat they serve: meatballs, sausage, ham, bacon, pepperoni, but DH puts the brakes on that.  It gives him heartburn.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 25, 2009)

man i wish i could eat pizza more. stupid IBS. 

margherita

or

domino's texas bbq sans the mushrooms


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 25, 2009)

i love mushrooms on my pizza and extra sauce.


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 25, 2009)

Lots of everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But to be honest...I prefer foccacia to pizza! Probably because I LOVE bread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Noahlowryfan, LOVE your username!


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't have a fave, but favourites!!

-ground beef, green peppers, jalapenos, onions, cheese. 
OR
-feta, tomatoes, ground beef
OR
-chicken breast, garlic, mushrooms. 

<3 pizza!


----------



## User35 (Mar 25, 2009)

pizza with extra cheese extra peperonis and it would be PERFECT if it was 0 fat or calories


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 25, 2009)

Mediterranean Pizza Is The Tits!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 25, 2009)

Half the sauce, double cheese, black olives, garlic sausage, bacon, pepperoni, extra mushrooms and green peppers.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 26, 2009)

I like Super Supreme and Hawaiian from Pizza Hut.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brianjenny17* 

 
_i've never had ginger on pizza, sounds so bizarre to me lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
its just little flakes of ginger - you can't see it. just makes it spicy.. and gives it a kick. 
aweeeesome!!


----------



## revinn (Mar 26, 2009)

I like me some greasy pizza, with just pepperoni and cheese. I've given up meat though, so I guess I'm stuck with just cheese from now on.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 26, 2009)

I honestly like ALL pizza, as long as it doesn't have meat.
So gooood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want some now


----------



## scarlettgloss (Mar 26, 2009)

I could eat pizza every day.
My perfect pizza has tomato sauce ham, mushrooms, black olives, pineapple and a ton of cheese.
And who ever invented the stuffed crust is a genius.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm picky about pizza too, must be a NY thing. I love white pizza with meatballs and fresh basil from Lombardi's in Soho. I also had a really good pie with potatoes/ricotta/walnuts and rosemary and another with proscuitto/mozzerella and arugula.






No I didn't eat the whole thing, 3 of us shared it. 3 kinds of pie in 1! The above 2 + tomato/mozzerella/basil.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 26, 2009)

I just had some for dinner last night! We went to an Italian restaurant that makes one of the best pizzas here... because I was craving for one.

I love those extra sauce and cheese! I also like those with chicken and mushrooms or chicken with pineapples and corns. Yummy!


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 26, 2009)

I like all kinda of pizza just as long as it's good. But I too am a purist. If it's utterly delectable I am happy with an amazing crust, to die for sauce and lotsa fresh cheese on top with fresh basil bonus for some yummy pepperoni or some kinda amazing sausage/meat. Oh gosh I'm so hungry now...


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 26, 2009)

Thin crust (extra thin & crispy please!) with pepperoni & pineapple. YUM! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had one from Hungry Howie's last week though, and it was a butter cheese crust with ham, bacon, and pineapple. Fantastic.


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 26, 2009)

hmm, probably onions, mushrooms, green peppers, broccoli or spinach, garlic, and chicken. Mmmm...


----------



## widdershins (Mar 26, 2009)

I dislike a lot of sauce on my pizza blaaah.

My favorite is from a local restaurant, Dimaggios--a touch of slightly sweet tomato sauce, ham, and green olives. Mmmmmm!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 26, 2009)

Cheese, tons of sauce, pepperoni, green peppers and onions! MMMMM!


----------



## radarlove (Mar 26, 2009)

Thin whole wheat crust, extra sauce, cheese, spinach, onions, sun dried tomatoes, mushrooms, black olives and feta cheese. Yum!


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Ahh pepperoni, black olives, mushrooms and bacon is the perfect pizza.  Oh and the double cheeseburger pizza at my boyfriend pizza place is delicious haha .


----------



## nunu (Mar 26, 2009)

Mmm i love pizza! But my favourite is one i had this past summer in Pizza Express. It was a plain pizza with rocket leaves and parmesan cheese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am a fan of Margharita as well


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 26, 2009)

I must ask, what are rocket leaves? They sound super cool and I'd probably eat them just because of the name.


----------



## nunu (Mar 26, 2009)

Here you go

Rocket; Roquette: A strong, peppery leaf with jagged-edged indented leaves and a pleasant bite. Because of its strong flavour, a little goes a long way.
Uses: It goes well with Mediterranean ingredients such as Parmesan cheese and pine nuts. Add to salads or hot pasta, serve with goat's cheese or use as a garnish.

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/content/k...cket/image.jpg


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 26, 2009)

meat lovers <33

LOTS OF CHEESE.

i love food >.<


----------



## Ernie (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_I must ask, what are rocket leaves? They sound super cool and I'd probably eat them just because of the name. _

 
In the USA, Rocket =Arugula!


----------



## sharkbytes (Mar 27, 2009)

Ohhhh, yum.  I'm a NY girl, and thus very picky about my pizza!  There's a place called Little Angie's that has a super-thin, super-crispy crust.  With fresh garlic and basil on top, it's pure heaven.  

But every now and again, I go for a fully loaded supreme pizza.  Ugh I want one now, actually lol.


----------



## Savannah (Mar 27, 2009)

The best pizza I've ever had is from a Hell Pizza called the GREED -- double cheese, double pineapple, double ham, with the tastiest sauce I've had.


----------



## susannef (Mar 27, 2009)

It's kinda weird I guess but I love pizza with corn and sauce bearnaise. People always go "huh?" when I order haha


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 27, 2009)

Oooh I've had so much good pizza.
At home my all time favorite is pepperoni and jalapeno.
I also enjoy feta and pesto pizza.
I had this one pizza that was simply divine in Germany.  It was something like arugula, prosciutto, and parmesan.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 27, 2009)

Martguerita with kalamata olives or this decadent monster I get from a cafe near work called the Cinque Formagi or something. Basically it's got 5 cheeses on it - Blue Vein, Mozerella, and 3 others lol.. Can't think of what they are at the moment.


----------



## Rennah (Mar 28, 2009)

My favorites:
Cheese
Extra Cheese
Margherita
Baby shrimps & cheese
Bacon & cheese

I really don't like vegetables - especially on pizza! Blech!
I hate it when there are big tomato chunks in the sauce... ewww!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a few favorite combos when I'm fortunate enough to go to a place with many options:

1- housemade sausage w/lots of fennel, ricotta, mozz, and roasted red peppers

2- kalamata olives, red onions, feta, roma tomato slices, mozz, and pesto instead of tomato sauce

3- caramelized onions, shrimp, goat cheeze, and mozz

If I'm in the plain mood it's either pepperoni & green peppers or sausage & mushrooms.

Oh, and extra cheese too if I'm being especially indulgent.


----------



## NadiaD (Mar 30, 2009)

I like mine Buddhist - one with everything!!

Seriously, throw it all on there then add some more. Im a big meat eater and i love my pizza veggies, so it makes me rather happy. In fact, I want to find somewhere that sells a pizza called the buddhist just to satisfy me. 

I may treat myself and other half tonight .... except he aint here....hmmm what to do? Hes gone all week and I m pretty damn hungry now!

Nadia x


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 30, 2009)

I dont like tomato sauce, on anything. I can eat it on pizza, if theres not too much...but thats the only time Ill eat it. If theres too much sauce on it, Ill take the cheese off the pizza, wipe my pizza off, and wipe the cheese off too.

My favorite pizzas are WHITE. Or white spinach. Or white with pepperonis.

Ill probably eat this tonight now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im starving


----------



## florabundance (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I dont like tomato sauce, on anything. I can eat it on pizza, if theres not too much...but thats the only time Ill eat it. If theres too much sauce on it, Ill take the cheese off the pizza, wipe my pizza off, and wipe the cheese off too.

My favorite pizzas are WHITE. Or white spinach. Or white with pepperonis._

 
lmao my grandpa is the same


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2009)

Now I am hungry


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 31, 2009)

Mmm.... Pizza, yum! 

I like mine with a hell of a lotta cheese! Cheddar, mozzarella, goats cheese.. whatever, just as long as there's lots of it. 
Mushrooms are good too, and peppers and aubergines. Sometimes those little meatballs from 4 star are pretty good.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 1, 2009)

Mine is : Ham, Pineapple,  Bacon, pepperoni, extra cheese and extra crispy!! yuuum!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Now I am hungry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're tellin' me!  After reading this thread, I went to a pizza place on Saturday and it turned out to be so damn expensive.  But I was just aching for pizza after this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well.


----------



## pianohno (Apr 1, 2009)

PIZZA? Don't get me started ... Wait, too late I'm in pizza mode now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Imagine this girls, a nice thin base, loads of tomato sauce and toppings (in this exact order, I'm pretty OCD with food) peperoni, ham, spicy sausage, chicken, sweetcorn, spinach and them those big round slabs of mozzarella AND THEN grated mozzarella. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, John's Pizzeria in NYC is actually my favourite pizza in the world (when I'm not making the monstrosity described above) - mmmm their calzone. I can't wait to have one this time next week


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 3, 2009)

You know whats really good?

P'Zones from pizza hut....calzones with cheese and toppings and NOOOOOOOOOO sauce!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 3, 2009)

This thread is friggin' torture.  Why do I keep coming back?


----------



## lilmeggers09 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hawaiian pizza....YUM....I went to school in Northern VA and there was this awesome Italian place, Tony's that had the best Hawaiian...it was a little bit different and didn't have any red sauce...i go there evertime i visit up there for a slice...


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 3, 2009)

Keep 'em coming people. I am having Hawaiian pizza tonight for dinner. Yummo!


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 3, 2009)

I have had pizza twice since this thread started and I usually only have it once in a blue moon!!!  Oh the cravings!!


----------



## Willa (Apr 3, 2009)

Me wants pizza for diner...


----------



## Ernie (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pianohno* 

 
_
However, John's Pizzeria in NYC is actually my favourite pizza in the world (when I'm not making the monstrosity described above) - mmmm their calzone. I can't wait to have one this time next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you love John's and you'll be in NYC, try Lombardi's on Spring street. I like the plain and the white with meatball. It's really good too! And there's a place across the street called Rice to Riches that only sells rice puddings, with about 20 flavors. My favorite rp is called man made mascarpone, it also has dried cherries in it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 4, 2009)

This evening, I finally caved to this thread.  Newsflash: I really didn't fight it.


----------



## pianohno (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_If you love John's and you'll be in NYC, try Lombardi's on Spring street. I like the plain and the white with meatball. It's really good too! And there's a place across the street called Rice to Riches that only sells rice puddings, with about 20 flavors. My favorite rp is called man made mascarpone, it also has dried cherries in it._

 

I saw Lombardi's but it was just after I'd eaten my John's so I was pretty full! I am in LOVE with spring street, the mac store there is so lovely! I did go to rice to riches and I loved it - I officially want to move to NY now, come adopt me!


----------



## frocher (Apr 13, 2009)

,,,,,,,


----------



## zzoester (Apr 14, 2009)

I like italian style flat pizza with fresh pureed san marzano tomatoes and garlic for the sauce, fresh mozzarella cheese slices, coppa with a sprinkling of nutmeg, black olive and LAST BUT NOT LEAST....lotsa fresh basil!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 14, 2009)

any or all of these toppings:

sausage (extra)
pepperoni
mushroooooom
sauce sauce sauce
onions
garlic
cilantro

i think my new fave pizza is bbq chicken pizza. the kind from BJ's. mmmmmmmmm


----------



## shea_47 (Apr 15, 2009)

Pizza Hut's pepperoni, extra cheese, light sauce on a pan crust or cheese-stuffed crust. mmmm, cheese.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh, why did I come back? I just ordered pizza to fight the craving...


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 16, 2009)

my favs
ham 
pineapple 
grilled shrimp 
green peppers 
jalapeño peppers
mushrooms

or anything else with heavy veggies, especially artichokes. my husband makes the best pizza! and the crust is thin & crispy, yum


----------



## SpringDancer (Apr 18, 2009)

Feta, mushrooms, tomatoes and black olives.
Also, one of the best pizzas I ate out had aspragus and goat cheese, and the dough was thin as paper. 
Luckily, I can't make pizza myself so I can't eat it as often as I would like to


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Whaaa????  Crust, sauce and cheese is just that other stuff that comes with the meat!! lol 

I am a total pizza carnivore by nature.   If I had my way, we would order a pizza with extra cheese and every kind of meat they serve: meatballs, sausage, ham, bacon, pepperoni, but DH puts the brakes on that.  It gives him heartburn._

 
mine too... 

"Don't you think ONE type of meat is enough" he says.... 


"no" I says. I think NOT.


----------



## Jaim (Apr 20, 2009)

I love thin crust pizza with almost every kind of vegetable on it! Loads of tomatoes, mushrooms, peppers and onions.


----------



## peachy pink (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, I love the simple cheese pizza!


----------

